# What Did Everybody Get for Christmas?



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I did my aquarium Christmas shopping today and picked up some fish and supplies.

I picked up: 
6 Ottos
5 Panda Cories
4 Similis Cories
1 Cryptocoryne albida ‘brown’
And a bottle of Pristine……

Anybody else get finny presents?

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

This year was more focused on motorcycle gear. But hopefully hitting some stores for tomorrow after work to get some new friends in my 67 planted


----------



## Cosa_Goldfish (Jun 12, 2020)

I picked up a 46-gallon bowfront to upgrade the 29 gallons. 
Had the seam of the 34-gallon split, flooding the kitchen on Christmas. The 46 is temporarily housing the fish till my roomie can get a replacement tank.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothing fishy for me this holiday. I picked up some cw028 corydoras recently


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Nothing fishy for me this holiday. I picked up some cw028 corydoras recently


I saw them at Roger’s yesterday! Very different looking Cory.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

8oo watt titanium heater


----------



## Charles Murdock (Aug 25, 2020)

EDGIE said:


> I picked up some Honda Civic 2019. My relatives managed to get one via Carplus. Actually it is a really affordable option as it turned out Car Finance Calculator for HP & PCP - Free Car Finance Quote | Carplus


My congrats on the purchase 
It was a set of comics from Amazon  something of a detective story


----------



## randystillwell144 (9 mo ago)

Ottos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

